# 280 Non Turbo 1983 distributor?



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I need an entire distributor setup. Rotor, compressor and cap, everything. Does anyone know where i may find one?


----------



## Greybeard (Oct 8, 2005)

*Heres a distributor....*



skootz1 said:


> I need an entire distributor setup. Rotor, compressor and cap, everything. Does anyone know where i may find one?


1983
Distributor
Nissan 280 Z,ZX w/o turbo- 83 280ZX DIST 42097 $90 Pearsons Auto Wrecking USA-CA(Ridgecrest) E-mail 1-800-446-5865


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks a lot, i appreaciate it.


----------

